# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  HGH & hcg together? ok?

## SlimmerMe

Curious if HGH and HCG taken at the same time are okay for just a month. I have been on HGH for 4-5 months now. And want to "look my best" for an event in late September. So---will the 2 be okay to take together? 

My stats:
Female 
need to take off BF

I KNOW DIET AND CARDIO AND CARDIO AND CARDIO

but just want to make sure the 2 injections ( separate of course) are okay to do during the same time--hgh daily and perhaps the hcg EOD

THANKS---BE NICE!

----------


## Sc0rch

For men it's fine to use at the same time, don't know about women.

It men it raises estrogen levels so if that holds true for women it may make you hold a bit more water.

I would hope that taking hormones has a broader purpose than looking good at an event? I don't intend to be mean. 

But yeah, diet and cardio  :Smilie:

----------


## Sc0rch

OK, I was kind of curious as to why a female would want to use HCG to look good. That, combined with the fact my source can't get HCG right now because of the HCG diet.

I've used HCG many times and never noticed appetite suppression or fat loss that the diet claims. At least not to the extent of HGH. HGH was noticeable, in 6 weeks I dropped a waist size.

I'd just stick with the HGH.

Limiting your calories to 500 a day is enough to make anyone lose weight regardless.

Also, it looks like HCG does raise estrogen levels in females, so you'd definitely be holding a little more water.

----------


## SlimmerMe

thanks ScOrch----I appreciate your input---and I am long term on the hgh---but---just curious as to "ramping" up for a gig I have----so---food for thought and well said!

----------


## ScotchGuard02

SlimmerMe, the normal HCG diet is about 120iu/day to 150iu/day and 500 calories/day. If you're going to do this diet for a month you can't train. There's just not enough calories to support training. There is no reason the two can't be taken together for a month. A month before a competition? I wouldn't recommend it. For some lean muscles, a little anavar is a good solution. For fat loss, clen or some thermalgenics + cardio's pretty good. T3 if you want to maximize your fat loss.

----------


## SlimmerMe

Thanks ScotchGuard "2" --- always good advice!

----------

